# This old reel



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a picture of one of my Grandfather's fishing rigs that I inherited after my dad passed away a couple of years ago. The rod is a steel tapered hollow shaft and it sure looks like the whole rig is a one piece design. I just wondered if anyone knows what brand/model it is. I haven't found any markings on it yet. But it looks like a finely crafted weapon and was well taken care of by all that had it. It still works and I plan on giving it a try with the original braided line and original swivel tied by him (I guess). It probably hasn't been near the water in at least forty years.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont know what it is,but that is one awesome looking outfit!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

E-Mail that picture to Bassmaster Magizine. They have a section that will tell you what it is, who made it and the value. I myself have never seen anythig like that. Very cool looking outfit.


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

No help here. But i agree with lewis and dale awesome looking rig.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never seen anything like that before but is cool looking.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

never seen any thing like it but id say it was made by a gun maker that tryed fishing stuff for a while the checkering and the clicker all look like they belong on a gun awsome share all the same


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for checking it out. I'll send it on to Bassmaster Magazine.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a book at work with tons of old lures and fishing gear in it along with estimated values. I'll flip through it tomorrow night and see if I cant find something out for you.
Any kind of brand name or marking would be helpful.
I see lots of classic fishing tackle at work, but those take the cake!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

OGF member "luredaddy" posted that this one is the Hurd Caster manufactured in Detroit. I googled it up and found out that it's the Hurd Supercaster and it sold for $45.00 back in the 1940's. Here's the link, 
http://www.oldreels.com/hurd.htm
And the link has lots of old fishing gear info. Thanks luredaddy.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Really cool, I didn't even know of them, but now I want one !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There 2 on there....this is the Super Caster. ebay link(click) when it goes off in 2 more days, that will at least give you an idea of today's value. Obviously your's is priceless due to it's history. You may wish to take the old line off and save it, then respool with new line to fish with it a little. If you snag up the old line, it's gone....


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

That does sound like a smart idea to me.....to switch line and try it out.

I figure inflation would put today's cost somewhere way, way out my price range (10 years per doubling would estimate $1500 to $2500 in todays money). My wife would never put up with that. Grandma must have been one fine lady! She did like fishing almost as much as he did and she went to Canada with him many times just for the fish.
I would say that the ebay price is more than reasonable for somebody that wants one. The other model, Hurd Caster, is more rare.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a very beautiful piece of fishing gear.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I am with the rest of the guys on this one that is one of the neatest combos i have seen would look real good on a wall in a fishing room in the house.


----------

